# Blanks from MarkMayo Buckeye Burl



## KMCloonan (Jun 7, 2022)

Just wanted to show some pretty cool hybrid blanks made with the Buckeye Burl from Mark Mayo.





The same 6 blanks rotated 90 degrees



Thanks again Mark!

Kevin


----------



## TDahl (Jun 8, 2022)

Very nice. Mark does nice work.


----------

